# What's Harry been up to now?



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Well, having successfully made a "gold" pen, a "silver" one seemed the obvious next step. After pressing in the tip and mechanism, I found that the centre ring wouldn't fit down the mechanism as they normally do, so instead of realising that if the ring wouldn't fit, neither would the top and so there had to be a protrusion on the mechanism. What did I do, I dismantled the pen. New comers to pen making may not be aware that pen disassembly kits are available, as I wasn't till one arrived in my mailbox sent by my good friend in England, Pete, otherwise known as Chippypah, the gentleman with only one hand who turns the most beautiful bowls including very large ones in addition to all manner of other woodworking projects. I eventually filed off two protrusions which solved the problem.

When it came to polishing I didn't have a clue what to use, that is until I spoke to senior moderator Mike who suggested that I go to a car parts shop and that is what I did. There was a whole row of products that claimed to polish and preserve Aluminium, Brass and Copper, including one with two Royal warrants, one for the Queen the other for Prince Charles! I chose one made in America in spite of it's high cost!


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

*Nice job.*

:big_boss: They look pretty sharp.:dance3: You can be proud of that. How long did it take you too do?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you Howard, I didn't time myself but guess that it took a couple of hours. I'm sure that I could halve that for a second one.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks great Harry. Now where did you get that color wood.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Another wonderful pen Harry and glad to see you supporting our economy by using our auto industry polish :big_boss:


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Glenmore said:


> Looks great Harry. Now where did you get that color wood.


I can't speak for Harry, but I'm guessing the wood actually comes from the roots of trees growing through a vein of silver.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Aluminininuum... aw heck... metal pens. How quaint! Good work, Harry!!!! At least you don't have to worry about the blanks chipping out on you. :sarcastic:


----------



## Ray H (Nov 22, 2008)

Another very nice photo shoot and finished product. You continue to amaze me.

Ray H


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Harry

You amase me again,,,, beautiful job on the pen.  

Great photos


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

With a good Irish name like Meguiar's how could you go wrong?


----------



## opelblues (Aug 22, 2008)

If your not using iornbark, terptine, it must be silver wattle a close relation to yellow wattle. i am bowing at you feet now, just watch the ears with the sword


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great job Harry. Got any stainless laying around??? Woodn't want it to rust.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A very genuine thank you to you all for your kind remarks. I'm running out of ideas for new projects, bearing in mind that they have to be quick ones, that's why I don't risk buying green bananas!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Dave I did actually think of SS, but my limited experience machining SS told me that the cutting tools and drills have to be razor sharp. Perhaps I could be given some advice here.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

That is an easy one Harry... DONT!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Is that the voice of experience Mike?


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

harrysin said:


> A very genuine thank you to you all for your kind remarks. I'm running out of ideas for new projects, bearing in mind that they have to be quick ones, that's why I don't risk buying green bananas!


Have you considered casting materials to make the pens? Aluminite (I think that is the trade name) or other resins. I've seen a few tutorials and personal web pages dedicated to that with respect to pen making (and other small turnings). Also, the fine art of stabilizing woods or other blank materials. Again, I saw on a web page where one character was doing his stabilzation with water based poly, a gallon pickle jar and small vacuum pump. Drop the blank(s) into the can of poly, put in pickle jar and pull just enough volume for the air to bubble out of the blank and poly. Soak over night.

The casting tips also look simple enough although there is some equipment overhead as it is suggested to have a pressure pot to hold the casting molds and materials under pressure long enough to force out/crush the little air bubbles. One tutorial was on making acrylic/resin blanks with coffee beans as the "fill" material. Used a white acrylic. Looked pretty darn good. 

I believe I found most of the links and tutorials over at IAP Home

You could try stabilizing the green bananas and turn bottle stoppers from them perhaps?


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Real nice work harry

Way out of my capabilities

Nicolas


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*I second Mike's comment.*



Mike said:


> That is an easy one Harry... DONT!


It is from experience Harry. SS doesn't play nice. I was just kidding when I told you to make one from SS.:stop:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the link and ideas Rob, looking at some of those pens makes me realise that I have a fair way to go yet.

Nicolas,it's amazing what you can achieve if you put your mind to it. I'm self taught with metal turning and because I enjoy it I keep trying new things, which brings me to DAVE.

Dave, how do the pros. drill/turn stainless steel, I really do want to have a go at a SS pen!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

The plan is to make one for each of us isn't it?? I want a gold one!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Jerry, not only do I have a very poor memory, but intermittent hearing is also becoming a problem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Harry, obviously your eye site is 20/20 though. Mind,,,, hearing,,,, sight,,,,, is this the order,,,,  .


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Harry, the more I see your work the more I tend not to believe any of those ailments you claim to have......besides, I think those are just used as a convenience.....

Ed......


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

harrysin said:


> Jerry, not only do I have a very poor memory, but intermittent hearing is also becoming a problem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


My grandmother told me that it is selective hearing. She says all men have it or will get it sooner or later.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Harry,

If you really want to have a go with SS. Get some diamond cutters. SS = E X P E N S I V E :sad:


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

BernieW said:


> My grandmother told me that it is selective hearing. She says all men have it or will get it sooner or later.


We had our yearly hearing tests late last yr. the gal said I had the best "selective hearing" of the entire group. I did say, "huh".


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Have you guys been talking to my sweetheart, that is EXACTLY what she calls my hearing, selective!

Ken, is it a fact that diamond cutters are used when machining stainless steel?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Elegant, Harry, just elegant


I did see a tutorial where a guy made pens out of corn cobs. have you tried
that yet?

James


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Harry keeps the corn cobs in the loo for emergency use. Seriously James, Harry prefers slim line style pens, and the cob pens need to be Cigar style or other larger styles to show the pattern. They do not work out for slim line pens.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike is partly right James, I don't like the thick cigar type pens. I made a couple early on and no one chose them when I offered a box of mixed pens to choose from. I eventually GAVE them as presents so they had to be accepted!
This morning I made a pen from Purpleheart using a comfort kit but didn't use the rubber end, instead I took the wood all the way to the tip. This has given a more masculine look! I didn't bother with a photo shoot but will post a shot of the finished pen together with an acrylic one made fully on the metal lathe this evening.
By the way, some time ago I saw an article in a magazine on making corn cob pens using brightly coloured cobs. I bought some corn cobs and attempted to harden them, first in the sun, then in the microwave! All I got was a soggy mess. I now have an idea on how they're made, but it's too much messing around for he with little patience!


----------

